# Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Cheers, Brothers and Sisters!

Carbs. We love 'em. We need 'em. No good way to get huge without 'em. 

Thing is, in my case, rice gives me the winds something awful. My co-workers on the job site think I'm taking the piss. 

Give me your favorite carb sources *OTHER* than rice, preferably carb sources which can be mixed (tastefully) with lean proteins. 

I'll start:

* Quinoa (has the added benefit of containing some protein on its own)
* Whole Wheat Pasta (mmm.....bowtie noodles...)
* Oats (yes, yes you CAN cook and eat oats with chicken...try it yourself...)

Post yours. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

couscous 
creamed corn
roasted potatoes
roasted pumpkin or butternut squash
Yams & Sweet Potatoes 
Fruit is full of carbs - have a fruit smoothie and add in a little punch of protein powder


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



sfstud33 said:


> couscous
> creamed corn
> roasted potatoes
> roasted pumpkin or butternut squash
> ...



Love me some pumpkin in my protein shakes...

Roasted potatoes go well with the lean meats, good on ya' for that one. 

Creamed corn...delicious


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Sweet potatoes
Oats
Fruit- Mixed berries, bananas, n apples mostly


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

I forgot polenta.
And a slice of whole wheat toast!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



mlupi319 said:


> Sweet potatoes
> Oats
> Fruit- Mixed berries, bananas, n apples mostly



Sweet potatoes blend up nicely with Greek yogurt (my pre-bed meal  )

Nice add!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Ezekiel bread is carby goodness also.


----------



## DarksideSix (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

sweet potatoes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

Quinoa and Farro are terrific alternatives.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



PillarofBalance said:


> Quinoa and Farro are terrific alternatives.



x2 for Farro - there's an exotic choice thats worth a look.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2012)

I also like cupcakes


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Orange cupcakes. With icing. Carbs....yes...


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Oats and fruits is were i get mine from.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



Lulu66 said:


> Oats and fruits is were i get mine from.



Bit of fruit in the pre-workout meal works well for me also. I'm partial to figs, myself.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Oats with any meat thrown in.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*

Nothing beats oats and sweet potatos for me. But to mix with protein, try a can of kidney beans!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2012)

Nble wtf does "taking the piss" mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Oats with any meat thrown in.



I'm searching for a dirty joke and coming up dry. Some one assist me please.


----------



## JOMO (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



PillarofBalance said:


> Nble wtf does "taking the piss" mean?



X2 just noticed it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: Lets talk carbs that do not start with "R" and end with "ice"*



PillarofBalance said:


> Nble wtf does "taking the piss" mean?



How would you say "cracked in the head" or "not quite right"? They think there's something wrong with me, perhaps drug / alcohol induced   (this from my persistent flatulence)


----------

